

Show HN: TeamChat.me Group Chat for Teams  - antoniuschan99

URL -&#62; Http://www.teamchat.me (landing page only works for desktop/pc for now)<p>I'm doing another relaunch soon of this group chat app I've been working on in the past year. I've learned a lot after each launch and since I'm not getting any traffic why not just keep testing different methods until I get it right? Art! Science!<p>Anyways let me know what you think. If you're working in remote/distributed teams or are interested in using an app that streamlines your internal business communication please let me know I would love to talk to you one on one and get an idea of the challenges you face.<p>Lastly, clicking Sign Up will bring you to a Wufoo form which you can then add your name and email address so I can contact you when the service is ready.<p>Thank you!<p>Anton.
======
shacharz
1\. Why are the rooms public? it wasn't clear to me how to make a private
room. 2\. when I tried adding files, I saw more files that wasn't related to
me (looks very unsecured)

~~~
antoniuschan99
it just brings you to a public development sandbox. You'll have everything to
yourself. I just wanted people to at least click on 'take a test drive'. My
problem right now is getting people to even take a look at the site and also
to get sign ups (but i think that first problem is almost solved!).

It isn't SSL encrypted yet though.

